# Can we talk about the BVK



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you really like a particular rod, get a second one.

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2014/07/31/general/reel-time/attachment/_hdp3575emmwf/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use two TFO rods on my skiff, a 9 and a 10wt - both are the Ticr-X model (and I really like them a lot -the 10wt has allowed my anglers to take more than one 80lb fish...). I've been told by more than one shop that the BVK, as nice as it is, breaks a lot.... The good news is that their warranty service is excellent (ask me how I know...). When an angler selects a rod in the shop (by whatever means) he/she just can't judge how well it will hold up in actual use...

By the way I've also been building fly rods for some years so I do have a pretty good idea of how difficult the balance of high end performance while also being fairly durable is to achieve...


----------



## Zoecinder (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been fishing with a BVK 8wt. for a couple of years. It has decent action but does not compare with my Powell stick. I used it with Wulff Triangle Taper but recently switched to Airflo line. It made a big difference. The Airflo carried more line in the air and just made the rod more responsive. I have seen a number of 8wt BVKs for sale used and I would recommend getting one if you find a good price. I keep mine for a backup or when I have a guest along.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if orvis still has an upgrade program? I got a broken Access rod I've been meaning to send in for repair. I would rather upgrade to another H2 rather than buy a BVK


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I love my 8wt. BVK, and honestly fish it despite having quite a few scott or sage 8wts to fish. I use the Airflo Ridge Redfish/bonefish line and it's a match made in heaven. I believe 90% of the claims that it breaks are due to high sticking or similar angler error. Though I mine did end it's existence in a ceiling fan mishap....it was back in my hands within 3 days...That's pretty hard to beat


----------



## landlord2401 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a 7wt 9' bvk. I use the triangle tapper. I have been casting the rod several times a day for over a year practicing for the cci exam. I used the bvk to pass the exam two months ago. It will make all the casts. One of the tasks is to hit a target at 20ft. At that length the feel is not much. The distance cast Is 75 ft and it does that with ease. Hope that helps.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I've watched anglers BVK's explode into pieces to many times. For the money and there warranty, it might still be worth it. Just have another backup to use when it does happen.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Warranty is important for sure. But why would anybody buy a rod that has a known breakage issue? They are NOT that great a rod to overlook this.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Tis has been discussed and even I have most likely posted in those threads, but here goes.

I feel the breakage issue for the BVK is a function of folks seeing a $250 rod and either being fairly fond of the price and most likely fairly new to fly fishing as well as not treating them the same as say a high dollar Sage.

I own a load of Sage rods and BVKs from 3wts up and the ones I have broken, save for me slipping and busting a guide when the sections just didn't want to come loose, have been by friends who high sticked em and they broke in the fist two sections below the tip (mostly in the ferrule.

Have seen em busted after a run in with Clousers a few casts before the snap and I've seen on explode at just above the grip on a fishing trip where a buddy admitted he had dropped a bag of on two rods racked in the exposed gunnel holders.

Not saying they won't break in competent hands, just saying I haven't seen much of that, and the ones I've witnessed would have had the same results if they had cost close to a grand. 

What the BVK, some of the Reddingtons, and other rod companies have done is put quality rods in the hands of folks that have a $250 budget and want to fish without waiting or putting them on a charge card to make payments on a $750/$900 rod ---- and the companies are to be commended for doing so. 

Lastly, I just don't think you see folks at the end of the day take as good care of rods as they used to when a $500 rod was the norm (Sage xIs, xI2s, and others), and I'm as guilty as anybody leaving rods rigged and ready to go in both the boat and my storage room under the house, and that takes a toll. 

Bottom line, I'm just as happy with my TFOs (mostly BVKs) as I am with the Sage rods, and I am also a huge believer in the simple strategy of putting an outstanding reel (drag) onto a good casting rod whether it costs $250 or $900.

Good luck with your choice and catch a bunch of fish whatever you do! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I've had one for 2 years, and it has yet to break. I can see how they could be more inclined to breaking, seeing that it's as light as a feather. I've also seen where the top of the line NRX have broken in the same manner as the BVK. That tells me that, no matter the price or manufacturer. A rod can only be built so thin and so light before a compromise in strength and durability is made. And I'm willing to bet at least 90% of all broken rods are due to angler error or an accident.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I've owned one for a couple of years now and it's broke on me once due to my negligence. For $25 I had a new one by the next weekend. I use the triangle taper line and it works great. Love how light it is. If I had to buy another one I would without question


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I own 4 BVK's. I got the first one the day they were made available to the public. Bought the other 3 soon after. I've managed to break 1 of them in the 3 or 4 years that they've been around, and I fish them hard, and don't treat them as nicely as they deserve. The rod I broke was replaced immediately. Fantastic rod with a fantastic warranty. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a handful more.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice rods, have one in 5wt, put the GPX line on it, and it casts great!


----------



## sheehanj (Jul 3, 2014)

BVK was my first saltwater stick. I loved it but then was totally convinced to buy a scott s4s after casting my buddies. Kept the BVK as a back-up until the top section broke. To its credit, I know for a fact I hit it with clousers a couple times. TFO warranty is the best- sent me a BRAND NEW rod. Ended up selling it about a year ago because i needed $$$, but i recently picked up a bvk 7wt to sight fish reds. 

Overall, the BVK is a fantastic rod for the price and I would not hesitate to recommend it. My first one broke mostly as a result of my bad casts, and TFO has a great warranty. As long as you have back-ups the breakage shouldn't bother you at all. Theres always a little part of me that knows its not a $800 stick, but when that bugs me i can just pick up the scott. I also can't leave the scott strung up in the garage ready to get a quick 30 minutes in after work...


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I currently own an 8 wt. TFO BVK 4 piece with a Lamson litespeed reel. I am very, very happy with the feel and casting abilities this rod allows me to do. I use Rio Bonefish line and it shoots through the guides very well. Have caught many good fish including reds, trout, snook, juvie poons and a mixes bag of other fish. 
I did break the tip of the fly rod once (MY FAULT, rolled it up in my rear window by accident cause I was too lazy to disassemble the rod), but received a new one in the mail shortly after sending that one in. 

Take a trip to your local fly shop or bass pro and try out a few rods in the grass with a loaner reel. I went to BP in Orlando and the fly manager went outside with me and we tested multiple rods prior to purchasing the bvk.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

BVK is probably the best rod for the buck out there.

That said, it is not a sage one, or Loomis NRX. 
I bought a BVK soon after they came out. However, it is not as fast and in most cases a light as the higher end offerings. Still, a very nice rod.
The goal of the loomis's and sage's,etc,... seems to be to make the lightest rod possible while continually making them faster while maintaining quick dampening.
I appreciate a fast rod and have come to expect it.
But, if I only had a BVK to use, I would still love flyfishing. In fact, if you were to compare the BVK with the highest end rods of, say 10-15 years ago, it would probably smoke them.

Due to work, I don't get on the water as often as I used to. So, when I do, I grab my NRX. I just enjoy it more.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I ended up picking up an 8 wt BVK. Its a fun rod, and with an FWX it's shockingly light. For less than $300 it was a no brainier. 

I owed my neighbor a favor so I took him fishing yesterday. I put the BVK in his hand as well as my Helios 2. I can tell a huge difference between the two rods but for someone with little experience to cast the BVK just as well as the $900 H2 speaks volumes for the BVK. 

Is it as good as an H2 or NRX? No, but it's better than almost every $500-600 rod I've owned.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> I've had one for 2 years, and it has yet to break. I can see how they could be more inclined to breaking, seeing that it's as light as a feather. I've also seen where the top of the line NRX have broken in the same manner as the BVK. That tells me that, no matter the price or manufacturer. A rod can only be built so thin and so light before a compromise in strength and durability is made. And I'm willing to bet at least 90% of all broken rods are due to angler error or an accident.



two things:  You sir have a TFO Mangrove, which is their more durable rod with a slower action.  Next, you have to use the rod in order to break it or discover that it is broken...  Just saying     

Majority of breakage=operator error


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I've had one for 2 years, and it has yet to break. I can see how they could be more inclined to breaking, seeing that it's as light as a feather. I've also seen where the top of the line NRX have broken in the same manner as the BVK. That tells me that, no matter the price or manufacturer. A rod can only be built so thin and so light before a compromise in strength and durability is made. And I'm willing to bet at least 90% of all broken rods are due to angler error or an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me what I have, Joey. I guess the BVK rod and reel I'm looking at, is a figment of my imagination. You're right though, I don't use it all that much. But I've caught reds, snook, and tarpon with it. Plus I don't baby my gear like most do. You have to remember that for every ten times time I fish, only once or twice is with you. 

I have allot rods and reels you've never seen, Joey. Doesn't mean they don't exist or that I don't ever use them. I do have a 12wt echo 3S and an 8wt St. Croix legend elite I've never fished. I should definitely change that....


----------

